# Palm Tree Bubbler Connection



## DieselD (Mar 6, 2020)

Hello all. I am a new hone ow er and have been investing a lot of time and money on the outside of my house. When I purchased this house it had only one shrub on the entire property. I hired a landscape contractor to install a deep well, irrigation, and to install all types of trees and shrubs. They contracted out the well and irrigation installation which they had installed before the plants where in. It made no sense to me to install the irrigation before the plants but they said that's how they do it. None the less among other things I am moving heads and correcting other issues with the entire job. One thing I found is they have three foxtail palm tree bubblers tied into rotator zones that run for 25 min and one foxtail tied into a drip line that runs for 40 minutes. They installed 8 zones total and I wish one was just for the trees but there isn't one. Is it better to have the bubbler on the drip or lawn rotator zone. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------

